

What does it cost to run a startup in Chicago? - adangit
http://www.builtinchicago.org/profiles/blogs/what-chicago-companies-should-a-digital-startup-use

======
josephmisiti
Interesting but consider ...

$6,000 for an intense 11 week Ruby on Rails class at Code Academy \- You can
learn for free with online tutorials $99 annually for Wordpress account to
announce ourselves to the world \- use tumblr, blogger, or anything else that
is free $10 per month to Surepayroll after you have hired your first employee
\- use wave accounting, it's free $99 per month for Basecamp from 37 Signals
to manage projects \- use asana, its free

~~~
adangit
There are some really cool resources to learn on the web, but nothing beats
hands-on, especially for beginner coders like myself. From personal
experience, Code Academy excels at being the place you go to learn, to bounce
ideas/questions, and a place where the progress you make dictates the flow of
class. Online resources are static, they can't flex to your needs, and really
when there's no community right there on tap, it's too easy to fall off.

